# المكونات الهيكليه للسياره



## طارق حسن محمد (8 يونيو 2010)

*المكونات الهيكليه للسياره
*
*يتكون هيكل السياره من قسمين ..

أولا ً: الهيكل الخارجي ( الصاج و الدهان - الإطارات < الجنوط و الكاوتش > - الزجاج )

ثانياً : الهيكل الداخلي ( الفرش - التابلوه ) 
*
*
​أولاً : الهيكل الخارجي :-







* الصاج و الدهان : و للحفاظ عليهما قم بالآتي :

- غسيل السياره بمحطه البنزين من الطين المتراكم أسفل السياره ... لأنه يسبب (البارومه) مع مرور الوقت .

- غسيل أسفل السياره بالزيت في محطة البنزين شهرياً .

- غسيل مكان تثبيت البطاريه ( في حوض الموتور ) من الأملاح التي تنتجها أقطاب البطاريه بالماء الساخن ... حتى لا يتآكل حوض الموتور .

- مراعاة عدم سيلان زيت الفرامل من خزان زيت الفرامل على الصاج في حوض الموتور لأنه يتسبب في تآكل طبقة الدهان و بالتالى تكون الصدأ .. وفي حالة وقوعه على جسم السياره إمسحه بقطعه قماش من القطن مبلله بالماء .

- في حالة حدوث خدوش أو ( كَحَتات ) في بودي (جسم) السياره.. راع دهانها بسرعه قبل أن يتكون الصدأ مكانها .

- راع تغطية السياره أثناء الصيف للحفاظ على بريق الدهان بصوره دائمه .

- في الشتاء.. راع إزالة غطاء السياره بعد المطر ( إذا كان الغطاء مصنوع من القطن ) ... لأن الغطاء يتشرب الماء و يبقى ملاصقاً لجسم السياره، فيطفي لمعان الدهان مع الوقت . 

أما إذا كان الغطاء مصنوع من النايلون أو الووتربروف ( Water Proof ) .. فلا يوجد مشكله .

- عند تنظيف السيارة من التراب راعي عدم مسح التراب مباشرة من على جسم السيارة بقطعه من قماش مبلله لأن التراب يلتصق بها و يحتك بطبقة الدهان و يسبب خدوش بسيطة مما يفقد الدهان لمعانه مع مرور الوقت ... يفضل استعمال فرشاة إزالة الأتربة من على سطح السيارة​**أو غسيل السيارة بماء غزير لإزالة الأتربة .*
*- في حالة وقوع خليط أسمنت أو جبس على جسم أو دهان السيارة لابد من غسل السيارة فوراً عند أقرب محطة بنزين حتى لا يلتصق الأسمنت أو الجبس بالدهان .*​*​* الاطارات :وتشمل < الجنوط و الكاوتش >






و للحفاظ على الكاوتش و الجنوط راع الأتي :

- القيام بضبط ضغط الأربع كاوتشات و (الاستبن) شهرياً .

- عمل ظبط لزوايا العَجَلات الأماميه ، كل 10000 كم.

- ظبط الاتزان ( الترصيص ) كل 5000 كم ... أو عند حدوث الحالات الآتيه :

* في حالة إرتطام الاطارات في الرصيف أو في الحفر، و حدوث إعوجاج في أطراف الجنط ( الشِّـفـَه ) . 

* في حالة خلع أو فقد القطعة المعدنيه التي تستخدم في الترصيص أثناء فك و تصليح الكاوتش .

كذلك.. يجب مراعاة :

- إستخراج الحصوات و الزلط العالق بشقوق الكاوتش (البروفيل) على فترات منتظمه ... لأنها مع الوقت تنغرس في الاطار و تتسبب في سرعة تلفه، أو تتسبب في حدوث ( دبدبه ) أثناء السير بالسياره .

- تجنب السير على المطبات، أو الحفر، أو البالوعات بسرعه .

- تجنب الضغط على دواسة الفرامل تماماً أو الطلوع أمريكاني لإحداث صفير بالكاوتش بدون داعي .

- راع عدم ترك السياره متوقفه على حفره أو على مطب بأحد العجلات دون الباقي .. حاول أن توقف السياره على أرض مستويه قدر الامكان .

- راع تبديل الإطارات عند ورشة تصليح الكاوتش كما هو موضح بالرسم . 

ملحوظه : هذا العمل يتم كل 10000 كم لضمان انتظام تآكل الاطارات .. 






و يفضل مراجعة كتالوج السياره للقيام بهذه المسأله تبعاً لنوع السياره و نوع الكاوتش ( سواء راديال أو غيره ) .

( ملحوظة : إذا تعذر وجود كتالوج السياره يمكنك الاستغناء عن القيام بهذه المسأله )

- راع مسألة دهان الجنوط ( العاديه ) في حالة و جود صدأ بها أو عليها بلون مناسب ..

- راع إستعدال أطراف الجنوط ( الشِّـفـَه ) بالطَّـرق عليها عند أحد ورش تصليح الكاوتش .. أو عند أحد ورش تصليح الجنوط ..

> يوجد ورش في شارع أحمد سعيد المتفرع من العباسيه ..


* الــزجــاج : الأمامي و الخلفي و بالأبواب ...






و للحفاظ على الزجاج من الخدوش أو الكسر راعي الاتى ...

- راعي تنظيف مساحات الزجاج الأماميه بصوره منتظمه و تأكد من سلامة الكاوتش بها .

- راعي استعمال رشاش ماء المساحات أثناء تشغيلها و لا تقم بتشغيل المساحات الأماميه أو الخلفيه و الزجاج غير مبلل بالماء 

- إشتري دائماً نوع جيد من المساحات .

- تجنب تماماً الوقوف أسفل العمارات التي يتم القيام فيها بأعمال للبناء أو البياض أو خلافه .

- في الصيف : قم دائماً بفتح جزء من زجاج أبواب السياره بمقدار نصف سنتيمتر تقريباً حتى لا ترتفع درجة الحراره داخل السياره مما يؤدي إلى حدوث سرطان الزجاج .

== مشكله شائعة بالنسبه لزجاج الأبواب ==

نلاحظ عادة وجود خدوش طوليه في زجاج الأبواب خصوصاً في السيارات من الموديلات القديمه . 

و لتجنب تلك الخدوش راعي الأتي :

- قم بتنظيف الكاوتش السفلي لزجاج الأبواب من الخارج ( بفرشاه أحذيه .. أو فرشاة دهان .. إلخ ) و ذلك قبل غسيل الزجاج بالماء كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية .​*
*قم بتنظيف مابين الكاوتش و الزجاج بالفرشاة في اتجاه السهم الأحمر بالصورة .*



*

- يفضل إستعمال غطاء السياره بصوره دائمه .
*​*​ثانياً : الهيكل الداخلي :

* الفـَـرش :الكراسي و الكنبه و شنطة السياره .

و للحفاظ عليه راعي الآتي :

- في حالة وقوع بعض زيت الفرامل، أو زيت الموتور على فرش شنطة السياره قم باستعمال قطعه قماش كبيره من القطن و بللها بكميه غزيره من البنزين ثم قم بتنظيف بقعة الزيت مع الخبط عليها قليلاً أثناء مرورك عليها .

- للحفاظ على الفـَـرش الجلد.. إستعمل منظف خاص به و لا تستعمل الماء بغزاره حتى لا تحدث تشققات به مع الوقت .

- في الصيف : للحفاظ على الفرش القطيفه و باقى أنواع قماش الفرش قم بتغطية السياره أو استعمل الشماسة التي تثبت بالزجاج حتى لا يتغير لون القماش من أشعة الشمس و يفضل تغطية السياره .

* التابلوه : و للحفاظ عليه راعي الاتي :






- قم باستعمال شماسة التابلوه لتجنب أشعة الشمس المباشره على التابلوه .. مما يضر بسطحه و بالعدادات .. خصوصاً العدادات الـ Analog .

- قم باستعمال ملمع التابلوه بعد تنظيفه من التراب للحفاظ عليه من التشققات، و لاعطائه لمعة جذابه .​ 


- يفضل أيضاً استعمال غطاء السياره بصوره منتظمه . 
منقول 
-------​​​*


----------



## asdffg (17 أغسطس 2010)

ooo


----------



## ayman.galal (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير
افدتنا كثيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرأ للمرور اخواني الكرام


----------

